# Fever-If a physician



## ercoder65 (May 8, 2009)

If a physician documents in the HPI that the patient presented in the ER due to a fever, and he was 3 days removed from a procedure done at another hospital, would you code as a fever (780.60) or post op fever (780.62)? I am trying to get more specific, but I am not sure the fever was due to the procedure. I appreciate any and all advice!

Rich


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 8, 2009)

I would not code postop fever unless documentation states postop fever or complication of procedure/surgery etc. Take a look at coding clinic 3rd quarter, 2005 pg 16-17. It will explain that you should query the physician to determine if it is a post op complication.

You can code 780.60 and V45.89 to show post procedural status with out actually linking the fever as a complication.


----------



## ercoder65 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help!

Rich


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 8, 2009)

ercoder65 said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Rich



You are very welcome!


----------

